# [Gnome] le 2.12 est dans les bacs !

## bosozoku

Salut les gars, 

juste pour dire que gnome 2.12 est disponible en ~x86 pour ceux qui ne voulaient pas l'installer tant qu'il était en hard masked !

Bon allez hop je remplie mon package.keywords  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je veux bien 2 gnomes, mais j'ai pas grand-chose a faire avec les .12 qui restent, donc je vais attendre que le troisieme soit complet. Mais c'est vrai que ca remplace bien les nains de jardin!

Poussez pas... Je   :Arrow: 

----------

## ghoti

Me ferais bien un petit kde-3.5_alpha1 tiens moi ...

Quoi, où ça un troll ?  :Shocked: 

Trevoke, garde-moi la porte ouverte !

----------

## kopp

on va finir par mettre une porte automatique comme dans les super marchés ici... voir carrément plus de porte ce serait tellement plus simple....

sinon  j'avais déjà relayé l'info quelque part...

et pi tant que tu y es... mets la liste des paquets que tu "keywordise" pour les autres  :Wink: 

----------

## naerex

Pitié ! c'est déjà soulant sur linuxfr cette expression alors ne l'amenez pas ici, un des plus chouettes forum de tout le net.

----------

## Trevoke

Quelle expression?

----------

## naerex

dans les bacs

----------

## Trevoke

... Ca veut dire quoi?

----------

## kernelsensei

released, disponible, ...

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai dis cette expression sans savoir que c'était sur linuxfr, je faisais allusion aux cds. 

Bon voila ce que j'ai keywordisé : 

 *Quote:*   

> gnome-base/gnome
> 
> gnome-extra/gconf-editor
> 
> app-admin/system-tools-backends
> ...

 

----------

## anigel

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> J'ai dis cette expression sans savoir que c'était sur linuxfr, je faisais allusion aux cds. 
> 
> Bon voila ce que j'ai keywordisé : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   gnome-base/gnome
> ...

 

Merci boso pour ce boulot, j'avoue que j'ai lâchement attendu que quelqu'un s'y colle pour moi :-d !

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Me ferais bien un petit kde-3.5_alpha1 tiens moi ...
> 
> Quoi, où ça un troll ? 
> 
> Trevoke, garde-moi la porte ouverte !

 

<mode=mega_troll_mais_le_pire_c_est_que_c_est_vrai> Mais pas besoin, car justement gnome 2.12 IMITE le style KDE (alors le prochain gnom{ien,iste,addict} qui sort que KDE ressemble à windows...   :Rolling Eyes:  </mode>

----------

## lmarcini

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> <mode=mega_troll_mais_le_pire_c_est_que_c_est_vrai> Mais pas besoin, car justement gnome 2.12 IMITE le style KDE (alors le prochain gnom{ien,iste,addict} qui sort que KDE ressemble à windows...   </mode>

 

Quoi ??? Il n'y a plus de bouton KDémarrer sur KDE ??? Pfff, même pas eu le temps de fermer la porte !   :Arrow: 

----------

## zdra

gnome n'imite pas Kde, ça imite plutot macos.

----------

## bosozoku

Je crois que gnome ou kde n'imitent rien du tout. C'est sur que tous ces environnements de bureaux se ressemblent puisqu'ils doivent faire la même chose mais dans l'ensemble je trouve que chacun est différent et c'est très bien comme ça.

Anigel : j'ai hésité à le faire, cherchant une commande pour connaitre toutes les deps même masquées mais je me suis dis que le temps que je trouve la commande (si elle existe) je pourrai déja avoir finit le travail  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Vous allez peut être me trouver stupide mais je ne trouve pas l'utilitaire pour éditer le menu   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Vous allez peut être me trouver stupide mais je ne trouve pas l'utilitaire pour éditer le menu  

 

gconf?

----------

## shingara

Pour information la sortie de GNOME 2.12 est annoncÃ© depuis hier dans la GWN  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Anigel : j'ai hésité à le faire, cherchant une commande pour connaitre toutes les deps même masquées mais je me suis dis que le temps que je trouve la commande (si elle existe) je pourrai déja avoir finit le travail 

 

Vais m'y coller tiens  :Wink:  Je vous tiens au courant  :Laughing:  !

----------

## lmarcini

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Vous allez peut être me trouver stupide mais je ne trouve pas l'utilitaire pour éditer le menu  

 

Clic droit sur la patte ? Alternative : emerge smeg

----------

## razer

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Clic droit sur la patte ? Alternative : emerge smeg

 

Seconde alternative : Denu

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-268988-highlight-denu.html

----------

## anigel

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Anigel : j'ai hésité à le faire, cherchant une commande pour connaitre toutes les deps même masquées mais je me suis dis que le temps que je trouve la commande (si elle existe) je pourrai déja avoir finit le travail  
> 
> Vais m'y coller tiens  Je vous tiens au courant  !

 

Ayé, c'est fait  :Wink: .

----------

## ghoti

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Vous allez peut être me trouver stupide mais je ne trouve pas l'utilitaire pour éditer le menu   
> 
> Clic droit sur la patte ? Alternative : emerge smeg

 

ALT-F2 kmenuedit

C'est pas ma faute : c'est kopp qui a voulu supprimer les portes !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bien joué Anigel !  :Wink: 

Bon je suis un boulet, c'était le clic droit sur la papatte que je cherchais, merci quand même.

----------

